# Where are they?



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

Where does one find a good naturpathic or thyroid specialist. I have gone to thyroid people and they just look as if you are nuts to be there. If their test comes out normal or even within range (I am on the low end) they just treat you bad. I have heard this thyroid theory before, especially in cases for women. Does anyone have any other information on this? Thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 1999)

LindaI found my thyroid specialist from this web site: thyroid.miningco.com, they have a patient referral board. You can also post your medical problems on the boards, maybe this may help you.To find a naturopathic doctor in your area, you can go into the web site of www.drweil.com, the also have a referral board. Finding a good naturopathic doctor is hard, you can go by word of mouth, or call a health food store, massage therapy clinic, yoga instructor - I would say that most of these people have seen or still go to a naturopathic doctor. I got my referral from a yoga instructor. A good naturopathic doctor will put you on a strict diet of all natural foods, will detox you for 8-10 weeks, and put you on a specialized vitamin program, and the first meeting should pend approx. 5 hours with you just talking. The program is hard, because of all the vitamin's you will be taking, but trust me if you follow the program - you will feel tons better. My naturopathic doctor brought me back to life, when the doctors were just making me more discouraged, and depressed, because they thought if was all in my head. If you have any more questions, or need some support - just post.Best of luck.


----------

